# GI Bill for Le Cordon Bleu in Paris



## ktrunning (Dec 7, 2014)

Has anyone used or know of someone who has the GI Bill for the "le Grand Diplome" at le Cordon Bleu in Paris. My concern is that I could not find it on the the approved schools list. The course is about about ten months long and cost 45,000 EUR. Would I incur any out of pocket expenses.

I saw that the program was approved for LCB in Ottawa. Any information pertaining to this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ex navycook (Jan 29, 2011)

I used my GI Bill starting in 2009 so its been a while since I've looked up any info regarding your question but there was info regarding going to international schools using the Post 9/11 GI Bill. Go to va.gov and you should be able to find the answer your looking for. If not, call the VA. I think the GI Bill will cover tuition and issue housing allowance based on your state (home of record). Hope this helps and welcome back.


----------

